# No room to poo!



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Poor Bette, we are in the 'snowpocalypse' and have around 4 1/2 feet of snow. It's a very heavy wet snow, and very cold outside, so I can only shovel a bit at a time. This is from my second try this morning!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Bette - how does she cope when all of her familiar landscape becomes totally unfamiliar?
And poor you having to shovel all that - are there no local boy scouts you can encourage to be helpful?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Keep the faith, the army or someone will come eventually and dig you out. We keep hearing about six people dead and no vehicles moving at all! It sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

And winters only beginning! Do be careful when your digging. We do not want to hear of you having a heart attack or worse. Is there someone around with a snow blower?


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

It is really bad. There is a driving ban, so no one is out! No Boy Scouts that I know of! When the guy who blows my driveway can get here, he'll shovel my front walk. The picture is of my deck.

My friend's son had been trapped in his work truck for about 30 hours--and he's a cop! He was just rescued by snowmobile. I've never seen anything like this before! The national guard has been called in, but they have to tow away all the stuck cars in the roads before plowing begins. It's crazy, but it will be back to normal temperature by Sunday.

Have you seen this? I live where the storm is hitting, it's taken in buffalo, looking south towards me!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh suze! Keep yourself and bette safe and warm xx


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Woohoo! Bette just managed it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

All I can say is brrrrrrrr :smow::smow:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

flowerchild said:


> Woohoo! Bette just managed it!


She's a star!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay Bette, now you can snuggle up for a sofa snuggle with Suze


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ooh poor you, I like looking out at the snow and maybe one snowy walk and thats about it!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They keep telling us this will be the worst winter ever here and all the reliable prognosticators, height of beehives and appetite of cats say it is true. Maybe you should dig Bette a tunnel under it all rather than try to go from the top each time, like an igloo toilet?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Really hope they are right and it will get better on the weekend, Bette is a trooper bless her and well done you with your digging, keep warm and stay safe.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

flowerchild said:


> It is really bad. There is a driving ban, so no one is out! No Boy Scouts that I know of! When the guy who blows my driveway can get here, he'll shovel my front walk. The picture is of my deck.
> 
> My friend's son had been trapped in his work truck for about 30 hours--and he's a cop! He was just rescued by snowmobile. I've never seen anything like this before! The national guard has been called in, but they have to tow away all the stuck cars in the roads before plowing begins. It's crazy, but it will be back to normal temperature by Sunday.
> 
> Have you seen this? I live where the storm is hitting, it's taken in buffalo, looking south towards me!


Buffalo made it on to our midday news bulletin. It looks awful. They were going around interviewing people. They spoke to a lady with a large shovel clearing a path to her door. It wasn't you by any chance


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sue! I am s glad Bette has finally gone...good girl, must be scarry for her. She is such an adaptable girl. 
I was talking to B about this this morning and we were wondering if we were going to be getting anything like that this year...since we really arent that far from you...just a different lake....So needless to say this week we are buying extra supplies...including an emergency bag of kibble.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We've just had the same discussion here. We're going to make sure we have a two week supply of all animal feed just in case. November 20th and it could already pass for January!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

i know...its so cold, and snow already...and for here to have as much as we do, its early!!! not impressed, but taking the oportunity to prep accordingly. Lady and Cricket being on fresh food...the kibble will be emergency just incase.


----------



## Milly_pup (Sep 28, 2014)

I used to live in Canada.....really don't miss that kind of snow!! I feel for ya! 

Hope the predictions are wrong...


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I love the snow but my goodness this is far too much. Been on the news here a few times. Beautiful to look at but must be dreadful to get around in, although you all seem much better equipped than us Brits, where everything comes to a standstill for a few inches of snow!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We are definitely well equiped but the kind of snow they are getting in Buffalo it doesn't matter what you have. You can jump out your upstairs window but can't get anywhere anyways. They are saying some places will reach eight feet today!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

No, it wasn't me on the news! They'd never make it to my door! And it's really snowing hard again. thanks for thinking of me!

Buffalo, the actual city, has had very little snow up to now, but may get hit today. We get very annoyed with the media. Most of the time the heavy snow is well south of me, I'm @ 7 or 8 miles south of the city, but less than a mile from the lake! if you saw the pictures showing the storm coming from the lake, the pictures are taken from Buffalo where everything is open and clear--except roads to the south. The media just calls the whole of western New York, Buffalo. It's bad because everyone thinks how bad it is here, and it's really very nice! This is a very freaky storm! I'm in Hamburg, NY, one of the worst hit towns.

I am off my soap box, now!

I'm getting ready for my second shoveling today, and it's really coming down again! Supposed to end tomorrow! My big worry is my skylight. I can't reach it to clear off the snow. There's at least 4 feet on it.

I hope our Canadian friends don't get anything like this! Or anyone else! Bette has plenty of food, but not a lot of variety. That can be rough, she is such a diva--very fussy.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sue this snow is nuts!!! If I had a truck Id come get you out and bring you home for a week....but I dont think my versa can make it.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope you stay safe and the scary weather clears quickly


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Keep warm and safe Suze.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh do be careful out there. Take care of little Bette. We are all thinking of you.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I hope the skylight holds up. Maybe steer clear of the area below just in case it comes crashing down? Don't stress about the media, you are world wide news. Nora is even following the story from Singapore. They need a name that people recognize instead of Hamburg and a bunch of other small towns. Keep safe and inside!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ditto what everyone is saying, take care and stay safe xx


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Fairlie, I wouldn't even go in the skylight room, but it's my only bathroom! Every time I do, I look for cracks! Wow, Nora's heard about it in Singapore!

Amanda, thanks! Camp Amanda sounds great, but no one is even allowed to drive here, though they can in Buffalo.  I just had a call from the hospital to come in for test results. They didn't realize where I live! All I had to say was 'I'd love to, but I live in Hamburg.' We laughed about it, but i don't know when I'll see my Mini again! (She's in the garage, but it's not attached.)

It is supposed to end today, then warm up. They're calling for rain on Sunday. Thanks everyone for your concern!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Will flooding be a potential problem when it all starts thawing? 
Poor you, it just sounds so grim.
I hope that your test results are what you want them to be.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Flooding yes but much worse is the roofs. Imagine eight feet of snow on your roof and then saturate it with water. It would be like a herd of elephants on your roof. There won't be enough time to get the snow off all the roads much less the roofs so there is bound to be some catastrophies with roofs. If you go in the attic to escape the flooding you might be crushed when the roof collapses. Sue you and Bette are welcome here if you can escape!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry, my experience of that sort of extreme weather is pretty negligible - the UK cannot cope with inches never mind feet of snow.
One winter when I was about 16 was bad and I had a friend from Kenya who was at Cambridge uni doing a PhD. She had found lodgings in the attic of Sawston hall (Tudor Hall dating from 16th century) which in those days was privately owned by a truely eccentric british naval officer, the last of a long line of his family - desperately trying to keep the hall in one piece. Anyway there was such concern over ht roof that Liza, Tony and i were climbing out of attic windows with brooms frantically trying to brush the snow off and not kill our sleves in the process. There was probably about 12" 
It is really hard for us Brits to get our heads around what you are having to cope with.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Liza, Tony and i were climbing out of attic windows with brooms frantically trying to brush the snow off and not kill our sleves in the process. There was probably about 12"
> It is really hard for us Brits to get our heads around what you are having to cope with.


Thankfully none of you slipped off! That is the other problem, inexperienced people will go up with no safety equipment and completely destroy the roof shingles which will add to the misery of the rain. It is all very exciting to go through it at first, but it gets tiresome quickly when you run out of food, lose power and cannot get out at all.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, I just saw footage of a car repair shop within a mile of me with the roof collapsed. My house is a cape cod style, so very steep pitch to the roof. It's still covered, though! But it's brand new, so I'm not too worried.

Marzi, they are telling people to prepare now for flooding Sunday and Monday, but it's not easy to do when you can't drive! I'm far enough from water, I should be ok. But it will be very wet!

It is still coming down, very hard, I shoveled Bette's little place and around the furnace vents 1/2 hour ago, and it needs to be done again. Unreal, but hopefully almost over!

I'm attaching a weather map for today...you can see my little Hamburg in a bad spot--dark colors are the hardest hit. Buffalo is completely out of it. Canada is right there on the left, Fort Erie is in Canada, and just an hour or so to Renette's and a bit more to Camp Amanda! If it showed just north of buffalo, there is Niagara Falls!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh Sue....yikes.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

it's over! arty2:arty2:arty2::whoo::whoo:arty::XD:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wahoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Just got the snow totals. My town, Hamburg, NY got 84.5 inches or 214.63 cm!!
And roads are opening today! My mini will remain in garage until next week, but we may get my neighbor's car out tomorrow!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Right now it looks like this


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good news!  How is your roof holding out?


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

No problems, at least yet, Fairlie! An elderly friend is waiting for the police to pick her up and bring her here (she's about a mile away). Her roof is creaking. She'll stay with my neighbor, we're all friends, because I don't keep my house as hot as she likes it!

I've got a path half done between my house and said neighbors. She drives a big old Buick that we'll all use until the snow piles are lower than my mini's roof!My front door is blocked, and I'll either wait for the rain tomorrow, or dig from my deck. 

Poor Bette is very unhappy. No running around.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow that is some serious snow scenes!!
Glad your all safe x


----------

